# Best 2x2x2 Cube Out There



## swanny (Dec 2, 2010)

I have created a poll to see what yous guys think is the best 2x2. Some say Ghosthand some say LanLan etc. etc.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 2, 2010)

In my experience:

When you get a Ghost Hand, it's either really fast and good at corner cutting, but pops, or isn't that fast and locks up.
A LanLan starts off decent at turning and corner cutting, but can turn into the best with silicone lubing and tensioning.
ShenShous are okay, but a bit too slow.

LanLan is my favourite.


----------



## swanny (Dec 2, 2010)

Coming to the meet on the 4th? Id like to try a LanLan.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Shengshou and Ghosthand 2x2's are the same puzzle, just a different box.

anyway, I <3 Lanlans. The key is breaking it, loosening, and lubing with MAROO lube.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 2, 2010)

The LanLan is a great cube, but I've heard some people who have eastsheen's and love them. I think they do take a long time to break in and get good, though


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 2, 2010)

swanny said:


> Coming to the meet on the 4th? Id like to try a LanLan.



No (I'll be too tired), but I'm sure someone else there will have one - they're very common.



cuberkid10 said:


> I'm pretty sure Shengshou and Ghosthand 2x2's are the same puzzle, just a different box.



I have bought both, and they have different stickers. I'm not sure if they are.



cuberkid10 said:


> anyway, I <3 Lanlans. The key is breaking it, loosening, and lubing with MAROO lube.



Maru lube will make it good at first, then gummy and horriible. Silicone ftw!


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 2, 2010)

Woah, what about eastsheens? If you break them in and use shock oil, they are godly. The only problem is that not a lot of people sell any more.


----------



## Karth (Dec 2, 2010)

My preference list of 2x2x2s

Lan-Lan: My personal favorite, came best out of the box of all of my 2x2x2s and is very good at cutting and has the second best speed after the Eastsheen. Internal edge pops are annoying but VERY rare.
Ghosthand: Decent cube, overall pretty close to the lanlan, but has never popped. It's a little bit worse than the lanlan in every thing.
Eastsheen: My first 2x2x2, turning speed is the best of them but now it feels to fast because I mainly use my lanlan and GH. 
Maru: Horrid out of the box, and after some tensioning and lubricating it is still pretty bad.


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 2, 2010)

Maru, dun buy anything else. if u tension it correctly (without lube) is AMAZING


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 2, 2010)

I love my old eastsheen but I'm curious to try a lanlan I ordered.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrhPRr_1Klw


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 3, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Maru, dun buy anything else. if u tension it correctly (*with* lube) is AMAZING


 
fix'd



anyway, in my personal experiance the Maru easily beats all other LanLan I tried. I never tried the ShenShou before though...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 3, 2010)

Diansheng

EDIT - >_> personal prefs.


----------



## xkevx (Dec 3, 2010)

i got both LanLan and the ShengShou, and i can't really comment on these 2 cube as i like the both~


----------



## maggot (Dec 3, 2010)

would it be bad to say i love all my 2x2 equally? hahah. after breaking in 10000+ solves, they're all good lol
edit: gh, es, LL, maru. i have 2 of gh maru and es, and 6 LL. they're all good lol


----------



## Juju (Dec 3, 2010)

I found the sheng shou 2x2 to be nowhere near as smooth or as good at corner cutting as the Lanlan despite spending a lot of attention on tensioning and lube. 

The Lanlan is, in my opinion, as good a balance between speed and corner cutting as you can get right now


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 3, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> I love my old eastsheen but I'm curious to try a lanlan I ordered.


 
Guys... what just happened?!


----------



## Toad (Dec 3, 2010)

O_O


----------



## maggot (Dec 3, 2010)

what? guimond? where?


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 3, 2010)

GUIMOND ACTUALLY JUST MADE A 100% COHERENT POST

O_______O


----------



## souljahsu (Dec 3, 2010)

Is it possible to modify a lanlan? Has anyone done it? What was the results?


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 3, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> Is it possible to modify a lanlan? Has anyone done it? What was the results?


 
My friend did I think a corner mod but it did not improve it that much.


----------



## OzBluey (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I results show that you guys think LanLans are the best, so Ill probably buy one today!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 3, 2010)

Lanlan is my favorite so far. I've been told that my Lanlan is the best anyones felt..


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 3, 2010)

What's the LanLan 2x2 corner mod?

The diansheng/pen spring mod works well. Makes it a bit unstable though.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2010)

swanny said:


> Coming to the meet on the 4th? Id like to try a LanLan.


 
I have both LL and SS. You can try them, and I'll bring both to sell  (in both colours).
To clear up some confusion, Ghost Hand is a Shen Shou in a different box, with different stickers 
I personally prefer my SS (GH), but LL is also good. I prefer the Lan Lan's speed, but it does lock up a bit more, and doesn't feel quite as stable.
I have SS, LL, ES, MR, and I've tried others of the same type. Mine is the best SS I've tried, but it was bad out of the box. Needed silicone and tensioning.

Also, the poll won't allow me to vote SS and GH  (as they're the same).
Add those votes together.

Edit: I suppose LL still wins


----------

